# smoked potatoes worth it?



## flyinion

Are they really good?  I was using a rigged way of holding my air temp probe thermometer with those black binder clip type things but then I read about using a potato and Jeff saying they're great to eat as well.  Anyone know if they would be done in 2-3 hours if I'm smoking around 225-270?  (going to do a tri-tip and temp might be running high).  I read in another potato thread about pre-nuking them to get them started.  If it helps, the potatoes are each 3/4 pounds (good sized russets)


----------



## pops6927

I've smoked them before and nuking them first to semi-done (about 3 min per) does the trick.  I mash them into a smokey mashed potato and they're great!

Also, almost forgot, I did some for my graduation, fingerling potatoes.  They were cold smoked (bless Todd for his AMNPS!) and hard, but with a great smokey flavor, so we sliced them and baked them in the oven and wow, what great flavor!


----------



## jrod62

*smoked potatoes worth it?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*

once you have a smoked potatoes you will never but them in the oven again !!!!

I have never nuke them. really don't see the need to. At 275 should get done  in 3 hours.


----------



## jrod62

Pops6927 said:


> I've smoked them before and nuking them first to semi-done (about 3 min per) does the trick.  I mash them into a smokey mashed potato and they're great!
> 
> Also, almost forgot, I did some for my graduation, fingerling potatoes.  They were cold smoked (bless Todd for his AMNPS!) and hard, but with a great smokey flavor, so we sliced them and baked them in the oven and wow, what great flavor!


will have to try this one.


----------



## michael ark

Soo worth it.:drool


----------



## s2k9k

If you already have one heat source going, why turn on the oven? 

I wash them good then do a spiral cut around them just a little deeper than the skin and rub them with EVOO, kosher salt, pepper and any other spice that sounds good at the time. I then nuke them for a couple of minutes just to pre-heat, it does cut down on the cook time, then onto the smoker and they are done in a couple of hours. They are really good, much different than a baked potato in the oven.


----------



## jirodriguez

If you have time twice-smoked potato's are friggin awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I rub em with EVOO, and a little salt, then smoke them for about 3 hrs., cut/scrape out the insides, mash all the insides up with some sour cream, green onions, chedder cheese (or blue cheese), and some crumbled bacon, refill the hallowed out taters with the mashed up filling and back into the smoker for 2 to 3 hrs. Your family will literally be fighting for any left overs for lunch the next day.... lol.


----------



## flyinion

Hmmm, well I think I did something wrong.  I have a few ideas of what but not 100% sure.  I used a couple russet potatoes from the bulk display that were about 12oz each and nuked them for about 5 minutes before they went on.  They smoked at about 225-235 for about 2 1/2 hours while my meat smoked as well (was using one potato to hold the air temp probe).  The potatoes ended up tough on the outside with tough dry skin, and the insides were not fully done.  I'm thinking I used way too large of potatoes (the not done problem) and also left them on too long (the tough problem).  We ended up nuking them for about 2 minutes to try and finish off the insides.  They felt done from the outside but once we cut them it was obvious they weren't.


----------



## brdprey




----------



## s2k9k

Did you put anything on them? I do use smaller potatoes, about tennis ball size and I think the EVOO helps keep the skin from drying out so bad.


----------



## smokinhusker

JIRodriguez said:


> If you have time twice-smoked potato's are friggin awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rub em with EVOO, and a little salt, then smoke them for about 3 hrs., cut/scrape out the insides, mash all the insides up with some sour cream, green onions, chedder cheese (or blue cheese), and some crumbled bacon, refill the hallowed out taters with the mashed up filling and back into the smoker for 2 to 3 hrs. Your family will literally be fighting for any left overs for lunch the next day.... lol.


X2...Twice baked are the bomb! I did some whole Yukon Golds and although they were done, there was no smoke flavor


----------



## flyinion

S2K9K said:


> Did you put anything on them? I do use smaller potatoes, about tennis ball size and I think the EVOO helps keep the skin from drying out so bad.


I didn't which was probably dumb on my part since I usually do an olive oil & kosher salt coating on the outside when I do baked potatoes in the oven.  It wasn't just dried out skin though, a thin layer of potato was dried to it as well but maybe the oil would help.  I'm definitely doing smaller potatoes next time though.


----------



## zahlgren

Cant wait to try them!


----------



## dewetha

they do come out good i' have done them twice. next time it's only an hour under smoke than wrap in foil with evo and sea salt.

i'm toying with trying to come up with a multi-layer potato dish to smoke.

something like  a layer of hashbrown, topped with chopped bacon, topped with slices of potato, then topped with maybe semi-cook but hand mashed potato(twice baked idea) and a layer of cheese. smoke and then top with sour creme.  maybe slide another layer of cheese in there to make a nice sounding 7.


----------



## jirodriguez

dewetha said:


> they do come out good i' have done them twice. next time it's only an hour under smoke than wrap in foil with evo and sea salt.
> 
> i'm toying with trying to come up with a multi-layer potato dish to smoke.
> 
> something like  a layer of hashbrown, topped with chopped bacon, topped with slices of potato, then topped with maybe semi-cook but hand mashed potato(twice baked idea) and a layer of cheese. smoke and then top with sour creme.  maybe slide another layer of cheese in there to make a nice sounding 7.


a potato augratin is awesome in the smoker!


----------



## biteme7951

I do potatoes in the smoker just about every time I run the unit. I wrap the potato in foil with a pat of butter and some rub sprinkled on top. draw the foil towards the top but do not seal for the first hour or so. then pinch the foil closed and let them finish....skins and insides will be nice and soft. 

Barry.


----------



## flyinion

So I tried them again, this time on my new WSM with some chicken thighs.  I used smaller potatoes this time, and Yukons instead of Russet.  Rubbed in olive oil and some kosher salt.  They came out awesome!  They will definitely be made again and I will try Russets again if I get smaller ones like what normally comes in a bag vs. the huge monsters that are always in the bulk bin.


----------



## rabbithutch

Not trying to hijack, but wondered if anyone smokes new potatoes (the red skinned ones) and how they do it.  Seems their size would reduce cooking time.


----------



## emarequick

They are definetly worth it!  My family loves them.  I rub them with EVOO, roll them in salt, pepper, and what ever else, put them in with what ever else is in the smoker.  They are always a hit.  Just cut them, add butter, cheese, sour cream, what ever, just like a baked potato.


----------



## athabaskar

Smoked potatoes make the best potato salad ever. We put them on the smoker first so they are done long before the low & slow stuff. That leaves plenty of time to make the tater salad and allow it to cool and the flavors to get happy together. By the time the meat is done you have something special.


----------



## foxriversmokin

I now put red taters in the smoker pretty much every time I smoke something.  Rub in evoo and salt n pepper and in they go.  Even if they're not on the menu, I just put them in the fridge.  Can warm up later for baked tater, or chop and  fry them up in a little butter.  Like the twice baked idea.  Will have to do that soon.













072802951513[01].jpg



__ foxriversmokin
__ Aug 17, 2012


----------



## dragonmaster194

I have to try this, makes sense!  Steve


----------



## jwbtulsa

Why do I read this kind of stuff when I am hungry? I wish I had read this BEFORE I spent ten hours working the stick burner. I guess there is always next time!


Still learning


----------



## brdprey

ok i know the rules that with no pic it didnt happen but our camera was lost .

we came across this thread and like the idea. but we were cooking chicken and to cook potatoes on the grill they wouldnt be done intime

so we got small red potatoes and boiled them for about half to 3/4 the time. then we started the chicken same with the corn.

but we shucked the corn down to one layer of husk  left on it. boiled it that way for a bit about half way.

now we put the chicken on the corn and the potatoes on started my heaving smoke in the beginning and cooked the chicken normal

when it was done we pulled it all off at the same time

results

chicken- always a show stopper

potatoes- interesting flavor

corn- omg this was outstanding the kids devoured it

but what was even better was the poatoes we smoked were even better cold.. oh yea baby smoked potatoe salad next time

now i want to try eggs.....anyone done eggs with out turning them to rubber balls


----------



## dragonmaster194

How many more ideas can I take?  Keep it up people.  Now eggs, what else?  Steve


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

FoxRiverSmokin said:


> I now put red taters in the smoker pretty much every time I smoke something.  Rub in evoo and salt n pepper and in they go.  Even if they're not on the menu, I just put them in the fridge.  Can warm up later for baked tater, or chop and  fry them up in a little butter.  Like the twice baked idea.  Will have to do that soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 072802951513[01].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ foxriversmokin
> __ Aug 17, 2012


OK, what is in the foil next to the ham?  Where do you get a ham that isn't smoked already?  And how do you smoke eggs? (Are they hard boiled and peeled first, temperature, time, etc?) And are they good? :)


----------



## foxriversmokin

"OK, what is in the foil next to the ham?"

2# bag of mixed nuts from Fleet Farm.  I melt some butter in a pan, add some rub seasoning and your favorite hot sauce.  Put the nuts in a qt zip lok and pour over the butter concoction and mix it all together.  Throw in smoker w/ whatever else you're cooking.  EXCELLENT!   I now use the top of a broiler pan, which has all the slits in it, just to let the smoker roll through the pan.  Not sure if it matters.

"Where do you get a ham that isn't smoked already?"

It's store bought already smoked, just givin it some extra happiness.  I score it and brush some juices on it throughout the smoking.

"And how do you smoke eggs? (Are they hard boiled and peeled first, temperature, time, etc?) And are they good? :) "

Eggs are raw going into smoker.  I read to soak them in a equal mixture of vinegar/water 5min before smoking to open the shell pores.  Really don't know if that does anything, but have always done that.  Damn good!  I really don't know how long it takes them to cook, but typically do 220 around 2.5-3hrs.


----------



## healeydays

I know this is an old post, but I know folks go looking for info in old posts all the time.  

I smoke potatoes all the time as my wife has gotten hooked on my smoked potato salad.  I will smoke twice as many potatoes as we need just so I can make a batch using day old smoked potatoes.  Best potato salad you could ever have...


----------



## bigjo18666

I've smoked potatoes a few times.   Love the taste.    First off a regular russet potato does not absorb the smoke well because the skin is so thick.   I use the yellor or gold potatos.

I wash them and prick the skin a few places with a fork and put them in smoker at around 220 degrees.   When they start to get soft on outside (about two hours or so) the skin is dried out at that point.  I then take them and  brush on butter liberally.  sprinkle with a good seasoning blend (tony's),  wrap tightly with foil and return to smoker or oven to finish them off.   Once in the foil,  if in the smoker, I crank temp all the way up.  If I finish them in the oven I turn heat to 350 degrees. The best tasting potato you will ever bite into.


----------



## hacksawdwyer

I used to work in a kitchen with a SMOK-A-ROMA ELECTRIC COMMERCIAL PRESSURE SMOKER OVEN COOKER. We would cut the potatoes in quarters and dry rub them. The pressure smoker would smoke with steam so the potatoes would be tender. After they cooled we would refrigerate them and then deep fry to order. They are awesome. I cannot reproduce this on my smoker.













bbq_boss1.png



__ hacksawdwyer
__ May 3, 2017


----------



## noboundaries

You guys have inspired me.  I've done russet baked potatoes in my WSM many times (cleaned, EVOO, rolled in salt), on my gasser many times (same prep), but I can't remember ever doing them in my Kettle in what I call "smoke grilling."  I smoke grilled a bunch of chicken thighs last night, so for the leftovers tonight I'll smoke grill some russet potatoes as a side. 

What I call smoke grilling is putting down a layer of cold charcoal and wood chunks/large chips in the center of the Kettle charcoal grate.  Then add a half chimney of hot charcoal to the top of that, evenly spacing the hot charcoal with tongs over the cold.  Cover with all vents open and let the white smoke die down over the course of 15 minutes.  Then put the prepped potatoes (meat, fish, whatever) on a cooling rack in a pan over the center of the fire.  Smoky goodness and no flipping, turning, etc required. 

Pics to follow later.    

PS: I buy the big bags of wood chunks from Home Depot.  By the time I finish the bag, there is always a bunch of larger wood chips in the bottom of the bag.  All those go into a HD bucket for use on the Kettle, so I have a mix of hickory(mostly), cherry, mesquite, and apple (I believe) in that bucket.  I actually prefer those larger wood chips in the Kettle than the chunks.  They burn completely and provide great flavor for a hot n fast grill smoke.


----------



## 3montes

I done frozen hash browns in mine many times.

2lb bag frozen hash browns

1 can cream of chicken soup

1 pint sour cream I used onion and chive sour cream

1 or 2 cups grated cheese of your choice.

Mix together and spread out in a 9X13 pan and smoke until the hash browns are crispy on top.

Great side to just about anything.

Taters of any kind in the smoker are awesome.


----------

